# Howes Cave NY female, 2-4 years



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Rika is a 2-4 yr old spayed female German Sheperd. Rika is a very sweet dog. Rika prefers female and will need to go to a home with no other pets. Rika gets very jealous if the attention is not on her..she is cute as can be. Rika will need to got an experienced sheperd owner. She has a lot of typical sheperd traits such as leary of strangers, will bond with only one person, it will take several visit for Rika to show any affection but once she gets to know you she is a lover and loves to play.Rika will be good for a family with older children 12 plus. She has no toy or food aggression. Rika knows all of her basic commands such as - sit,stay lay down,off, paw, high five and double high five. Additional Info: Source: Stray Admit Date: Oct 2011 Weight: 90 lbs


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Howes Cave, NY | Rika


----------

